# 9"+ Female T. Blondi molt sequence - Video & Pics



## robc (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, our 9"+ female T. Blondi molted last night/this morning...took about 10 hours for her to complete the molt. I took pictures and videotaped the entire thing. She's resting now and looks stunning! She does seem to have a small abnormality on her abdomen...if anyone has an idea as to what this is, please let me know. Also, she was gravid and during the molt I saw a few clear eggs come out of her furrow...has anyone ever seen that before? I hope you can take the time to watch all the videos...I know there's a lot and hope they don't bore anyone. I just thought it was very intersting and worth sharing. We stayed up the whole time (she finished at about 2am) so we could be there in case there was an issue and also to document the entire event. Thanks! Rob

Video 1 - she's on her back:

[youtube]oCbFOpIAj5Q[/youtube]


Video 2 - and so it begins:

[youtube]xaqmCquOXIg[/youtube]


Video 3 - fangs nearly out:

[youtube]nhjvhgELy5Q[/youtube]


Video 4 - legs coming out:

[youtube]dhErfdh5S9I[/youtube]


Video 5 - legs out:

[youtube]rZMm9KoWyMc[/youtube]


Video 6 - legs all the way out:

[youtube]3HgDOf9sBgw[/youtube]


Video 7 - all finished and wiggling:

[youtube]M5SrV1sTVXE[/youtube]


Video 8 - upright again:

[youtube]2X1vOqNWo9I[/youtube]


Video 9 - 14 hours post-molt:

[youtube]QLQx3X9E8_o[/youtube]



*Here's the pictures of the entire sequence - for those of you with a slower download speed, I wanted you guys to be able to see it without it taking 10 hours. *

















































































































































*And here's a close up of the abdomen, you can see the discolored, "lumpy" section I was referring to:*


----------



## somethingbig (Nov 28, 2008)

wow that is a ton of info!! but pretty awesome too! so what exactly do you figure that spot is?


----------



## robc (Nov 28, 2008)

somethingbig said:


> wow that is a ton of info!! but pretty awesome too! so what exactly do you figure that spot is?


I realy have no idea??? There was no blood, wasn't on her before the molt. I say it could only be 2 things......mold (I don't see how??) or a Ulcer....I realy hope this is not the case......rob


----------



## somethingbig (Nov 28, 2008)

robc said:


> I realy have no idea??? There was no blood, wasn't on her before the molt. I say it could only be 2 things......mold (I don't see how??) or a Ulcer....I realy hope this is not the case......rob


could an ulcer just pop up like that after a seemingly good molt?


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 28, 2008)

WOW thats so awesome she made it through ok and congrats! awesome footage, and pics. thanks for sharing man!  :clap:


----------



## robc (Nov 28, 2008)

somethingbig said:


> could an ulcer just pop up like that after a seemingly good molt?


This something I have never encountered, I am almost thinking that maybe part of her molt stuck on her....I am going to examine the molt.


----------



## robc (Nov 28, 2008)

fang333999 said:


> WOW thats so awesome she made it through ok and congrats! awesome footage, and pics. thanks for sharing man!  :clap:


You are quite wecome!!! Thank-you for taking the time to watch it!!!


----------



## BamaZ71 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice vid's, pretty amazing stuff. I think my 7" blondi is about to do the same. I better make sure she doesn't se the enclosure yours is in or she may get jealous and start plotting against me  . How did you make that one? Or is there already a thread on it?


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 28, 2008)

Amazing   everyone got to love it.Thank god there are some ppl like you in here that post these type of documenting videos and stuff like that. They amaze me all the time. 

Why does the T wiggles on that part ?:?  is taht to try to get rid better of the exo ?


//Tiago


----------



## Philth (Nov 28, 2008)

Your wife is hot.


----------



## robc (Nov 28, 2008)

Philth said:


> Your wife is hot.


Yeah, I'm a lucky man!


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 28, 2008)

Philth said:


> Your wife is hot.



HAHHAAH LOL watch out he is 6-4(? if i still remember well from some vid)


----------



## robc (Nov 28, 2008)

BamaZ71 said:


> Nice vid's, pretty amazing stuff. I think my 7" blondi is about to do the same. I better make sure she doesn't se the enclosure yours is in or she may get jealous and start plotting against me  . How did you make that one? Or is there already a thread on it?


Actually, that is the smallest T. Blondi enclosure I have...the other two each in half of a 125gal...this one is just a 30gal breeder...I never did a tutorial on it...pretty simple cage compared to some of my other ones. But thank you for the compliment...she loves it though!!


----------



## robc (Nov 28, 2008)

ReMoVeR said:


> HAHHAAH LOL watch out he is 6-4(? if i still remember well from some vid)


yeah, I'm 6'5" and 260lbs...but I don't mind someone complimenting my wife...within reason of course...


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 28, 2008)

i wonder if any of ur T's doesnt love ur enclosures :? :?


----------



## robc (Nov 28, 2008)

ReMoVeR said:


> i wonder if any of ur T's doesnt love ur enclosures :? :?


They all seem quite happy....but who knows....one of them could be plotting against me and I won't know until it's too late! LOL


----------



## BamaZ71 (Nov 28, 2008)

robc said:


> Actually, that is the smallest T. Blondi enclosure I have...the other two each in half of a 125gal...this one is just a 30gal breeder...I never did a tutorial on it...pretty simple cage compared to some of my other ones. But thank you for the compliment...she loves it though!!


........

Mine is in a 37 gal... lol and I thought I was hooking her up with a T mansion!

125 gal... that is huge. guess I should get to work lol. Nice work on the vid's again:clap: :clap: , that would have tested my patience for sure


----------



## DDaake (Nov 28, 2008)

*Thank You Rob!*

This vid gives me an idea of what I'm looking forward to. My girl is ~10" and I'll be biting my nails every step of the way. Do you think, if she still has eggs, they would still be viable after the molt? Thx again Rob. D


----------



## Thompson08 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow I have got to get me one of these! Thats to bad she didn't give you a sac though. I hope you find out what that mark on her abdomen..good luck on your next breeding attempt


----------



## billy28 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Wow*

THAT WAS AMAZING:clap:


----------



## Comatose (Nov 28, 2008)

robc said:


> This something I have never encountered, I am almost thinking that maybe part of her molt stuck on her....I am going to examine the molt.


That's actually what I was thinking...I had that happen to my 9" T. apophysis years back...I sprayed it with warm water a few times and then plucked it off with hemo's. She was kind enough to reward me with a flick of fresh hairs....


----------



## -Exotic (Nov 28, 2008)

*Tribute to robc*

Holy cow robc
I think im ready for a t blondi after watching all of that.
Great format with the vids and pictures.
5 stars dude, hope shes donig good.
Good luck with the rest.


-Exotic,


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Nov 28, 2008)

Now here is a real husband and wife team of arachno-freaks! There video and photo's are top notch Thank you for taking the time out to film all of that.... :clap: :clap:


----------



## gambite (Nov 28, 2008)

Very nice! I am definitely getting one of these. Any vids of the breeding? If not, think you would be able to make one of the next breeding attempt?


----------



## robc (Nov 28, 2008)

DDaake said:


> This vid gives me an idea of what I'm looking forward to. My girl is ~10" and I'll be biting my nails every step of the way. Do you think, if she still has eggs, they would still be viable after the molt? Thx again Rob. D


As far as I know the eggs will be infertile...she'll molt out the sperm deposit....rob


----------



## Fluke (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks great bud! I am sure she will pull through that molt. Keep up the great work and keep us posted!


----------



## robc (Nov 28, 2008)

gambite said:


> Very nice! I am definitely getting one of these. Any vids of the breeding? If not, think you would be able to make one of the next breeding attempt?


I have tons of mating vids...check out my mating thread, they're all there!

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=133721&highlight=robc's+mating+thread

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## robc (Nov 28, 2008)

Comatose said:


> That's actually what I was thinking...I had that happen to my 9" T. apophysis years back...I sprayed it with warm water a few times and then plucked it off with hemo's. She was kind enough to reward me with a flick of fresh hairs....


I was thinking that but from what I can tell the molt is intact, nothing missing...she's looking better now...I measured at over 10"....rob


----------



## Comatose (Nov 28, 2008)

robc said:


> I was thinking that but from what I can tell the molt is intact, nothing missing...she's looking better now...I measured at over 10"....rob


Well as long as she's doing fine I'd agree that it's nothing to be concerned about...forgot to mention in my previous post; awesome, awesome vids and a damn fine looking spider you've got there.


----------



## robc (Nov 29, 2008)

Comatose said:


> Well as long as she's doing fine I'd agree that it's nothing to be concerned about...forgot to mention in my previous post; awesome, awesome vids and a damn fine looking spider you've got there.


She has been kicking that area, it looks much better....she has also realy stretched out, she has realy filled up and has gained a lot of size!!! well over 1 1/2"!!!


----------



## robc (Nov 29, 2008)

Oasis Inverts said:


> Now here is a real husband and wife team of arachno-freaks! There video and photo's are top notch Thank you for taking the time out to film all of that.... :clap: :clap:


Thank-you, My wife is in the hobby as much as I am.....with out her I wouldn't enjoy this hobby as much as I do......we spend a lot of time together with kids to and it is truly awesome. I love making these vids for you guys......thank you for taking the time to watch them.

Robc


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 29, 2008)

that spider is a beast.  neat vids rob.  I like the blondi's size but im not sure i would do well with all those urticating hairs.


----------



## robc (Nov 29, 2008)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> that spider is a beast.  neat vids rob.  I like the blondi's size but im not sure i would do well with all those urticating hairs.


There hairs are bad LOL


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 29, 2008)

robc said:


> Thank-you, My wife is in the hobby as much as I am.....with out her I wouldn't enjoy this hobby as much as I do......we spend a lot of time together with kids to and it is truly awesome. I love making these vids for you guys......thank you for taking the time to watch them.
> 
> Robc


As long as u keep doin that we will watch ALL or videos all ur vids have lots of things to learn and have really cool "images" in it. Thank you for ALL ur videos.
:worship: 

//Tiago


----------



## Comatose (Nov 29, 2008)

robc said:


> She has been kicking that area, it looks much better....she has also realy stretched out, she has realy filled up and has gained a lot of size!!! well over 1 1/2"!!!


Nice...I love huge spiders like that...let's get some update pics when you get a chance!


----------



## robc (Nov 29, 2008)

ReMoVeR said:


> As long as u keep doin that we will watch ALL or videos all ur vids have lots of things to learn and have really cool "images" in it. Thank you for ALL ur videos.
> :worship:
> 
> //Tiago


Thank you! I really appreciate that! That's why I do them...to help others learn...I don't do it for my gratification, I just want others to continue to learn and we can continue to expand this awesome hobby!


----------



## robc (Nov 29, 2008)

Comatose said:


> Nice...I love huge spiders like that...let's get some update pics when you get a chance!


I'm planning on taking some pics here in a few...she's really stretched out now...much bigger than I thought...well over 10"....


----------



## Singbluemymind (Nov 29, 2008)

as always man great vids:clap:  but man just seeing all those hairs makes my hands feel itchy


----------



## robc (Nov 29, 2008)

Singbluemymind said:


> as always man great vids:clap:  but man just seeing all those hairs makes my hands feel itchy


Thanks...and my hands are VERY itchy! I was holding the molt last night without even thinking about it and I'm about to naw a finger or two off!


----------



## Singbluemymind (Nov 29, 2008)

robc said:


> Thanks...and my hands are VERY itchy! I was holding the molt last night without even thinking about it and I'm about to naw a finger or two off!


haha bummer dude those blondi hairs are the worst


----------



## robc (Nov 29, 2008)

Singbluemymind said:


> haha bummer dude those blondi hairs are the worst


That they are!!


----------



## betuana (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome videos as always! :worship:  Really great to watch the molt step by step like that. Should help me when one of my bigger Ts molts eventually, all I've dealt with so far are sling molts. Love all the videos, absolutely fascinating! :clap: 

Beautiful T you have there too! Tempts me to go grab the 6" blondi that is sitting at our local store here...Really awesome girl. Hopefully the next time you breed her she'll give you a nice fertile sac!


----------



## robc (Nov 30, 2008)

betuana said:


> Awesome videos as always! :worship:  Really great to watch the molt step by step like that. Should help me when one of my bigger Ts molts eventually, all I've dealt with so far are sling molts. Love all the videos, absolutely fascinating! :clap:
> 
> Beautiful T you have there too! Tempts me to go grab the 6" blondi that is sitting at our local store here...Really awesome girl. Hopefully the next time you breed her she'll give you a nice fertile sac!


Thank-you....I was a little worried about this big girl!!! Go get that blondi!!!


----------



## bamato (Dec 1, 2008)

As always, excellent pics and vids rob!


----------



## robc (Dec 1, 2008)

bamato said:


> As always, excellent pics and vids rob!


Thank-you, I am glad you enjoyed them!!!


----------



## Comatose (Dec 1, 2008)

Singbluemymind said:


> as always man great vids:clap:  but man just seeing all those hairs makes my hands feel itchy


I was thinking the same thing...they always get me right between the fingers


----------



## robc (Dec 1, 2008)

Comatose said:


> I was thinking the same thing...they always get me right between the fingers


I hear ya!!! It makes me almost scratch until I bleed!!


----------

